# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Aliza Rexx, digital avatar, California, USA

## Airicist

aliza.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCzOVe4U0NTNSMT2YHC0giOw

twitter.com/alizarexx

instagram.com/alizarexx

----------


## Airicist

First interview Erth Side with Music Artist MAAD

Sep 28, 2020

The one and only MAAD and I chat about her latest single "Get By".

----------


## Airicist

Article "How This Digital Avatar Is Elevating AI Technology"

by Isis Briones
September 28, 2020

----------

